

Show HN: Bootstrap Form Builder - cjy
https://formden.com/form-builder/

======
spiredigital
Very nice! Will this work with complex forms I already have built on my site,
or do I need to create the form with special code/markup for it to work
properly?

~~~
cjy
Our site offers form processing that will work with any html form.

The form builder itself is specifically for creating Bootstrap-compatible HTML
forms.

------
cjy
I created this tool to make it easy to create Bootstrap Form HTML. Drag and
drop form fields, preview the results, or copy the HTML code. It is built
using Django and crispy forms. The forms you create can (but don't have to) be
processed using my start-up's form processing service (in free beta).

I'd love to get some feedback!

~~~
dougbarrett
font chooser is broken on latest stable chrome on OS X. I actually made
something similar to this a few years ago before jotforms got huge, and mine
never really took off, so if you could find your niche then that'd be great!

One thing, this is kind of confusing:

Use the form builder below, or POST your own form to
[https://formden.com/post/abc123/](https://formden.com/post/abc123/) and add
formden.js to your webpage.

Do I need to set up the action of the form to POST to your server AND include
the javascript?

~~~
cjy
Thanks for the feedback. Will look into the font chooser. EDIT: Font chooser
should be working now.

Yes, to have us process the form you need to POST to our server and add the
formden.js to the page. The JavaScript is there to repopulate the form and
show validation errors if the POST is rejected.

------
andrewrice
You should build-in support for other Bootstrap form layouts, such as ".form-
horizontal".

[http://getbootstrap.com/css/#forms](http://getbootstrap.com/css/#forms)

Just a thought! Nice work.

~~~
cjy
Thanks for the comment. .form-horizontal is currently possible via Settings ->
Label Orientation -> Horizontal. I can see how you missed it. It's a challenge
to try to make the UI intuitive. I do still need to add .form-inline at some
point.

------
kidlogic
Cool! I was just looking for something like this :)

------
morenoh149
this could be very useful. Reminds me of a similar tool for jquery themes (If
I recall correctly).

